
The News Reads You in China–and People Can’t Get Enough of It - philippnagel
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-news-reads-you-in-chinaand-people-cant-get-enough-of-it-1503570085?mod=e2tw
======
philippnagel
Mirror: [http://archive.is/yPSde](http://archive.is/yPSde)

~~~
sillysaurus3
Thank you! Apparently [http://archive.is/](http://archive.is/) works in
general for WSJ, so this is a useful technique. Hopefully it will stay active.

~~~
philippnagel
That was a pleasant surprise for me as well!

